# How many pounds of salt will a 5 gallon bucket hold?



## dieselboy01

Just wondering how many pounds of bulk treated salt will fit into a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## basher

It varies depending on the moisture content of the salt.


----------



## GSS LLC

1. fill 5 gallon bucket with salt.
2.????
3. profit?


----------



## tuney443

App.50 lbs.


----------



## dieselboy01

GSS LLC;1609476 said:


> 1. fill 5 gallon bucket with salt.
> 2.????
> 3. profit?


The same as the underpants gnomes....

I was going to fallow the county trucks around and shovel up the piles they leave :laughing:

A friend said I can use some of his bulk treated salt if I run low on bags (and the bulk would be much cheaper) I was just thinking of how I can meter or measure the amount I get from him and the amount I spread.

I was thinking around 40lbs per bucket, just wondering if anyone ever weighted it.


----------



## AMS77

I had a bucket weighed at the feed store the other day and it was approx 58 pounds. But like basher said its going to vary with moisture content.


----------



## Raymond S.

If my wife packs it like her suitcase...10 gallons!!!


----------



## BC Handyman

my straight rock salt buckets are 45-50lbs, I do leave a bit of room though at top(1-2inch)


----------



## dfd9

Is this Imperial or Metric salt?


----------



## leigh

Seems to me that they've been getting heavier and heavier over the last 25 years! Can't figure out what's going on!


----------



## jbutch83

dfd9;1609986 said:


> Is this Imperial or Metric salt?


Depends on which day of the week it is!


----------



## R75419

GSS LLC;1609476 said:


> 1. fill 5 gallon bucket with salt.
> 2.????
> 3. profit?


put a bunch of them out in rows the width of a tractor bucket, dump salt, put them in truck, drive away as loader cleans up the excess, save money on bagged salt (about a third of the cost) as you dump pails into your tailgate spreader, laugh when the customer gives you your bigger profit margin payup!


----------



## tuney443

dieselboy01;1609507 said:


> The same as the underpants gnomes....
> 
> I was going to fallow the county trucks around and shovel up the piles they leave :laughing:
> 
> A friend said I can use some of his bulk treated salt if I run low on bags (and the bulk would be much cheaper) I was just thinking of how I can meter or measure the amount I get from him and the amount I spread.
> 
> I was thinking around 40lbs per bucket, just wondering if anyone ever weighted it.


I don't think I stuttered.I sell Magic regularly in my 5 gallon pails,have app.25 ready for market right now.Asked and answered--app. 50lbs.


----------



## leolkfrm

wow i was getting ready to post a question about moisture content...seems some of the outdoor piles are loaded with water being a wetter year


----------



## dieselboy01

Thanks for all the input guys!! 

I will be laughing while I'm dumping my buckets in, I'm starting to plan for next year to reduce cost and make things a little easier. 

Lining up the buckets and using the tractor is a great idea! I just bought some buckets and screw top lids to give it a trial run this year.

Tuney443, I don't think you stuttered either, I read ya loud and clear. I was saying what I guessed they weighed. Thank you for the info!


----------



## leigh

Don't pay for buckets,find some drywall guys and take their empty buckets.Be careful though,you might find a smelly surprise inside!


----------



## ducaticorse

tuney443;1610079 said:


> I don't think I stuttered.I sell Magic regularly in my 5 gallon pails,have app.25 ready for market right now.Asked and answered--app. 50lbs.


What do you get for the 5 gall magic pails?


----------



## ducaticorse

R75419;1610076 said:


> put a bunch of them out in rows the width of a tractor bucket, dump salt, put them in truck, drive away as loader cleans up the excess, save money on bagged salt (about a third of the cost) as you dump pails into your tailgate spreader, laugh when the customer gives you your bigger profit margin payup!


That's what I do to fill my buckets.


----------



## SaratogaSnowPro

Yes, depends on the moisture in the salt. With IBG Magic,We can put 60 plus pounds in a 5 gallon bucket if we fill it to the top. Our salt is bone dry when we spray it with Ice B Gone Magic.


----------



## ducaticorse

SaratogaSnowPro;1610342 said:


> Yes, depends on the moisture in the salt. With IBG Magic,We can put 60 plus pounds in a 5 gallon bucket if we fill it to the top. Our salt is bone dry when we spray it with Ice B Gone Magic.


Mine are 60 to, but about 3 inches from the top. Our stuff is really wet, and the granules are small to medium in size. Burns off light snow really really well.


----------



## dieselboy01

Do you guys have any freezing issues with the salt in the buckets? I have sealed screw top lids but I know that wont stop the salt from freezing if its to wet. I will be storing them in my non heated garage until I need them. I filled 4 buckets today, the salt seemed a little wet but if the temps drop Ill be using them soon.


----------



## ducaticorse

I only use treated salt, and unless it comes in direct contact with large amounts of snow or rain, it does not clump or freeze. IF it gets rained or snowed on, it runs the rick of frosting over on top, but only an inch or so.


----------



## BC Handyman

I've never had problems with salt freezing in buckets with lids.


----------



## dieselboy01

Good to know, I wish I would have thought of this sooner, thanks for a advice!!


----------



## cheffy

I use 50 gallon barrels cut in half . They hold 220 # s each so I put 1 on each side in the back of my truck with enuf room to put my single stage thrower in between . I lay a tarp down from tail gate toward the cab then place barrels in truck and flip tarp over top . Then I tuck the extra tarp under the cable by the tail gate to hold tarp on securely. When I go to my buddy's to refill I use a 5 gallon bucket to measure it . So my salt most season has cost me a fifth what it use to . I use a feed scoop to fill spreader or what ever to spread it . You can do what you want . This works for me at no cost. I plan on buying a 1-2 yard spreader next year .


----------



## dieselboy01

Cheffy, that's a great idea too, I'm guessing you are using plastic barrels cut in half? That gives me something else to think about.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Not only does moisture content play a part but also how fine the rock salt is as well. Have a few friends that use the buckets of bulk salt method and its very rare to find one that is under 50lbs


----------



## dieselboy01

I just weighed all four buckets and they are all 53lbs a piece. Salt is about 1 1/2" from the top.

I don't know the name/make of the salt, I forgot to ask. It's a blend of rock and calcium and it's blue. It is a little finer then the bags of rock salt I have been using.


----------



## tuney443

ducaticorse;1610320 said:


> What do you get for the 5 gall magic pails?


$10.Not a money making gig--it's just whatevers left in the hopper and since I have no inside storage for bulk I simply put it in the buckets.I sell mainly to friends and an occasional customer picked up at my yard.If it's cold enough,Magic will freeze so I combat that by putting them on about a 2' layer of composting horse manure covered by a tarp


----------



## ducaticorse

tuney443;1610585 said:


> $10.Not a money making gig--it's just whatevers left in the hopper and since I have no inside storage for bulk I simply put it in the buckets.I sell mainly to friends and an occasional customer picked up at my yard.If it's cold enough,Magic will freeze so I combat that by putting them on about a 2' layer of composting horse manure covered by a tarp


I charge 30 delivered.

I also havent had my magic freeze unless it got snowed on, but it may not get as cold here as it does there.


----------



## SnowGeekJason

I use this same method. Rock salt is EXACTLY 50LBS i use the homedepot bucket with a lid.


----------



## yardsmith

I made a box for the back of my truck bed out of OSB, with a lid & small latches. I put a tarp over the top of it as well. Never had salt solidify on me. I made it as tall as the bed, to fit in between the tailgate & wheel humps, so it's about 60" wide or so & about 24" long (shorter if you have a shortbed). I've had it going on 3 yrs & it's still holding up. I think 3 yrs is the max I'll get out of it, but it only cost me about $37 in materials, & it custom fits my bed. Couldn't find anything poly at TSC, walmart, etc. that even came close to size OR price
I fill the tailgate spreader with bulk (had to add a vibratory unit to it), & the box, & I usually have about 1/2 of the box left when I'm done with my route.
If I'm not using bulk, the bagged salt fits in there nicely & is out of the weather.
Hope that helps


----------



## MSsnowplowing

leigh;1609998 said:


> Seems to me that they've been getting heavier and heavier over the last 25 years! Can't figure out what's going on!


I hear you on that one, just started this year with reading glasses, they keep making that stupid print smaller and smaller.


----------

